# 585 size dilemma



## 11 zones (Jul 4, 2006)

I've decided on the LOOK 585. The problem that I'm having is. What size frame should I look at, (pun not intended)? 

I'm 5' 6", and my bike shop owner feels that a small (51) would be fine, although my inseam is 29 inches that would work out to be 49 or an extra small using the Lemond method of calculation. Would the 49 be too small for me?

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Is your inseam a true 29 inches or is that pant size? I'm 5'7" and ride a 51cm. My inseam is 31".


----------



## 11 zones (Jul 4, 2006)

*585 size*

Hi Dave,

Thanks for the response. Sorry I had to leave, and just got back. I've just re-measured my inseam, and I get 30.5 inches. I was trying to do it myself before. So I guesss that would put in line with you at a 51 size frame.

Do you feel that it is worth it to go with the Campagnolo "Record"?

Thanks for your in put Dave.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

Sounds like it might be a 51. 

If you have to ask whether it's worth it to get Record, chances are you should just get Chorus. There is little functional difference between the two lines, other than Record is a bit lighter and has a bit more carbon (looks more bling). 



11 zones said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Thanks for the response. Sorry I had to leave, and just got back. I've just re-measured my inseam, and I get 30.5 inches. I was trying to do it myself before. So I guesss that would put in line with you at a 51 size frame.
> 
> ...


----------



## 11 zones (Jul 4, 2006)

*585 size*

Thanks Elviento,

Probably is the 51.
My original thought was to go with the Chorus, and the Eurus wheels. It's all big $$$ up here in Canada. The Record would add another $700-$800 to the bike.

Thanks for your input


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*saddle height?*

An accurate saddle height, plus your desired saddle to handlebar drop would be more valuable information.

I'm you're height, but with a longer 83cm inseam. I have a 72cm saddle height and about a 9cm drop to the bars. I ride a 51cm, with 5mm of spacer and an 84 degree stem.

The 585 has a longer reach than the 555. According to the geometry charts, it's only 5mm, but I get more than that by all my measurements. I ended up using a 10mm shorter stem with the 585 (only a 100mm).

If you have a short inseam and only about a 70cm saddle height, the 49cm might be preferable, but only if you can tolerate a 7-9cm drop to the bars.


----------



## 11 zones (Jul 4, 2006)

*Saddle Height*

Hi C-40,

Thank you for all of that valuable information. The cheque is in the mail.

I've calculated my saddle height to be between 67-68mm. I did speak directly to the LOOK rep, and he felt that the 49 size might be a bit too small, and he thought that the handle bars might be too low for me.

My bike shop has just the medium, (53) and large, (55) in stock. So I have to find another shop that has a 49 and 51 in stock to try the size out.

I just want to be sure about the bike. I would hate to purchase it, and feel totally uncomfortable on it. What is your opinion o FSA bars?

Thanks for sharing your vast bike knowledge.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*get the 49cm...*

Unless you can't tolerate much drop from the saddle to the bars, the 49cm seems preferable with such a short saddle height.

I've never ridden FSA bars since they have a long reach which is not good for me. I've put my hands on them at a local shop and they seemed to be campy compatible (not all bars are).

I'm currently riding Easton EC-90 bars. Some sizes, like the 40cm width I prefer can be found cheap on E-bay ($135). The reach requires a 10mm shorter stem than Salsa Poco bars that I used previously.


----------



## 11 zones (Jul 4, 2006)

*585 size*

Hi C-40,

Thank you for the valuable advise on the size, and the bars. I'm just trying to gather as much information about my options. It's been so long since I've been up-to-date on all of the new cycling options, so I really want to do my research. I'm riding a very old Bianchi,
(1977). It's a classic, (all Campagnolo) but I'm tired of it. It's too big for me, and back then they just seemed to rise or lower the seat post.

I'll have to get into a few bike shops in Toronto to see, and try the 49 size frame. My pro bike shop has a very good selection for all of my possible options, and I'll be able to throw out all of these different options to him.

Thanks again for sharing your knowledge, and advise.


----------

